# EVERYTHING YOU EVER WANTED TO KNOW ABOUT THE COCA-COLA HOBBLE-SKIRT BOTTLE



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

*[align=left]                                                                 The Dating Game:[/align][align=left] [/align][align=left]                                          Tracking the Hobble-Skirt Coca-Cola Bottle[/align]*

                                               Bill Lockhart and Bill Porter

                                               September - October 2010

                            LINK:  http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf

 If you have never seen or read this article before, you are in for a real treat. And you don't have to be a Coca Cola collector to enjoy it. It will not only entertain you, but will answer most, if not all of the questions you may have regarding the most collected and recognizable soda bottle in the world. It is in a pdf format and may take a moment to load, but is totally safe to open and read. I hope you enjoy it and that it will help broaden your knowledge on one of the most discussed bottles on the internet.

                                                     []  SODAPOPBOB  [] 

 {1915 First Prototype Hobble-Skirt}


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

{A Real Hobble Skirt - Circa 1912}


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

{Circa 1910}  []


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Hobble Skirt goes Teal Carpet


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2011)

"You're making me blush!" 

                                                          Signed ... _Sprite  [sm=rolleyes.gif]_


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, Sprite would like this one...


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 20, 2011)

I hope that thing's not see through, it so she's got a bear in her dress.


----------

